# Emersed 10 Gallon tank



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I have been posting updates here for the last 6 weeks or so and thought I would finally add photos. I have to admit, I took these photos about 3 weeks ago when the weather here in Dallas was a bit more temperate. The heat is starting to wear these guys down a little, but no actual melt downs. I have a nice photo of a rotala species pearling in the late afternoon sun. I also found it interesting that the rotala sp. "green" just laid down, put down roots and started growing new stems towards the water surface. I have one plant that broke the surface, I believe it is a polygonum sp. of some kind, I don't remember what I put in there. Some good photos of the limnophila aromatica which broke the surface and then ants attacked the tank. Ants ate the emersed stems of the limno. sp. but not the other. 

Anyway, I actually recently lowered the water level to encourage or force if you will emersed growth and the exposed plants to the hot weather did not work so well. So, the water level is back up. I am amazed to think that some of these plants would implode I thought if my 90 gallon inside the house were to hit 92 degrees in the late afternoon. So far, no one has just melted down and most look fantastic in terms of growth and color. I need to put in some kind of giant water feature in my yard. I think that is what all of this aquatic plant interest is leading me to. One of these days.......


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How neat. There are some nice plants you have in your emersed tank. Lots of color. I have to admit I don't have much experience growing this emersed but I'll throw my thoughts out there anyway. Maybe others with more experience will chime in and comment. 

Is it the sun that's causing the emersed plants to "implode" or simply the surrounding temperature? Is this tank covered and shaded in anyway that allows relief from the, or provides condensation to build up inside the tank to "cool" off and wet the plants?

Maybe you can rig up a spray bar to lightly shower the plants as they emerged from the water. 

-John N.


----------

